

Cocos2D for HTML5 - wslh
http://cocos2d-javascript.org

======
wslh
And there are Javascript native bindings for Cocos2D, so you can run the same
source code in different platforms (desktop, mobile, html5) taking advantage
of each one (like GPU performance on iPhone). Link:
<https://github.com/zynga/jsbindings#readme>

Another HTML5 demo: <http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/t/js-tests/tests/>

~~~
phoboslab
You can also use a native framework like Ejecta[1] or CocoonJS[2] to run any
HTML5/Canvas game with good performance. (Disclaimer: I'm the author of
Ejecta)

[1] <http://impactjs.com/ejecta/> [2] <http://www.ludei.com/tech/cocoonjs>

~~~
wslh
But we are talking about something different for the case of Cocos2D:Ricardo
Quesada (Cocos2D owner) has made specific GPU optimizations for the framework
himself on iOS.

------
AntiRush
The Cocos2d-x (Cocos2d api in C++ with a bunch of supported platforms[1]) has
had Cocos2d-HTML5[2] for a while. It uses the same api as their JavaScript
bindings and there are some demos of complete games running on both from the
same platform.

(Disclaimer I am one of the founders of Game Closure) Game Closure provides a
complete HTML5/Web/Native game development SDK with a larger focus on tooling
than these projects[3]. The website is a little light on details - send me
mail if you're interested!

[1] <http://www.cocos2d-x.org/projects/cocos2d-x/wiki/Download> [2]
<http://www.cocos2d-x.org/projects/cocos2d-x/wiki/Html5> [3]
<http://gameclosure.com/>

------
sippndipp
Great work! Cocos2D has the best API for gamedev I've ever seen.

~~~
city41
Just to point out other options, Lime[0] is a JS game engine that's almost an
exact clone of Cocos2D. So it's also a good JS choice if you like the Cocos2D
way of doing things.

[0] <http://www.limejs.com/>

~~~
dante_dev
except that doesn't make sense use limejs when you can use cocos2d with
javascript running your code natively on multiple platforms

~~~
city41
Perhaps, but it's nice that there are other options out there. Cocos2D is a
juggernaut, for sure, and a very safe choice. But LimeJS+CocoonJS/Ejecta or
Impact+CocoonJS/Ejecta, etc can get you mostly the same features as
Cocos2D+JSB does. I'm glad there is some diversity out there.

~~~
aortega
Haha there is a game engine called Impact <http://impactjs.com> ! I find it
quite funny for very obscure reasons.

------
mumphster
Last update was 4 months ago..is this still an active project?

------
xiaoma
Is there anything like this for Kobold2d?

~~~
dante_dev
kobold2d is not a framework, is just cocos2d + an installer + few libraries.

